# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Romanian PSL Sniper Rifle

## Rick

I've had a bug for a while wanting a PSL. I'm not enthralled that it's a sniper rifle or enhanced unit weapon or whatever it was really designed for. What I like about it is the semi auto 7.62X54. This is a particularly long and heavy weapon but there are not a lot of choices in that caliber and semi auto. So here's the question.

Does anyone own or know the quality of this weapon? 

http://www.classicarms.us/

Scan down to second pic. 

I could probably put $800.00 + a bit more in a good used Garand or something similar but I really like the 7.62X54 and there's just nothing out there in my price range that shoots it in semi auto. $2000 or $3000 for an SVT-40 is out of my price range. Well, not mine but my wife's and I have to live here. 

I know there are better cartridges out there but I hate to invest in "one more caliber" when I have so much of a really good cartridge. I have a lot of it. It's cheap you know. 

So what say you? Worth the money?

----------


## hunter63

OMG I LOOKED........So that would be cool (NO)....but it's would be really cool (NO)...got a lot of the 7.62 X54r ammo (NO)

Sorry Rick, can't help you out right now, arguing with myself...Cool?NO....

----------


## bobzilla

Cheaper price w/scope included.

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/prod...ucts_id=115817


I put different furniture on mine,Thanks,Bob

----------


## hunter63

> Cheaper price w/scope included.
> 
> http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/prod...ucts_id=115817
> 
> 
> I put different furniture on mine,Thanks,Bob


Says "out of stock".

----------


## bobzilla

Call them,they will get more,also,

http://www.atlanticfirearms.com/

----------


## hunter63

Thanks for the sites

----------


## Winter

I don't see anything wrong with one. Don't expect "sniper" rifle accuracy. It's more like a russian FAL or M14.

Are mags cheap?

----------


## Rick

Looks like 10 round mags are around $40. No, they are not cheap.

----------


## crashdive123

When you get the bug, there is no point trying to resist.

Soooooooo - when you ordering?

----------


## Rick

Actually, there was one on the link that bobzilla posted that I like a little better. Less expensive, too. I'm sweating as I write this. If I was just sweating bullets life would be perfect. Thanks BZ!

http://www.atlanticfirearms.com/storeproduct938.aspx

----------


## bobzilla

My favorite variant is the SKS,ATI SKS 8000 furniture,SGM 75 round magazine, w/scope,they are far more accurate than the AK.

This is a picture of the SKS w/o magaine:

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/prod...ucts_id=114202

Magazine:

http://www.sgmtactical.com/catalog/i...2bfa3d859f7e14

Less than 500$?

This is the best bang for the buck battle rifle,75 rounds,24" barrel,and cheap ammo.
Guns are a weakness for me,go ahead and buy one Rick,whatever your choice,it's too late,the fever will not go away!

----------


## Rick

Well, it turns out almost no one has it in stock and no one bothers to update their web site. What's up with that? It you don't have it say so up front and don't waste my time. Arrrrrrrrrrrrrgggghhhhh. 

I pulled the trigger, bit the bullet and ordered one from Classic Arms. I have no doubts this weapon will shoot far better than I can but it's gonna be fun finding out.

----------


## Winter

The $40 mags would have been the dealbreaker for me. Looking forward to the range report Rick.

----------


## hunter63

bob, That SKS is a 7.62 X 39 rather than a 7.62 X54r correct?

----------


## bobzilla

Yes,it's the x39,Sorry ,Rick,Able Ammo usually sends me a Back Order date and time frame.
They are a great gun for the money,and I think you will be happy with it,they are like a Mosin,hard hitting and tough,form,fit,and finish are simple and less refined,but functionality is up there with the best.
Sorry about the SKS mix up,but I love mine and it is my go to gun at the cabin,it is inside the door and get's used on coyotes and noises in the middle of the night.
Thanks,Bob

----------


## kyratshooter

> Well, it turns out almost no one has it in stock and no one bothers to update their web site. What's up with that? It you don't have it say so up front and don't waste my time. Arrrrrrrrrrrrrgggghhhhh. 
> 
> I pulled the trigger, bit the bullet and ordered one from Classic Arms. I have no doubts this weapon will shoot far better than I can but it's gonna be fun finding out.


Rick, as a person only one state away, and having access to surplus ammo without a shipping cost. I am going to volunteer as a field test assistant for this project.    

As soon as this heat wave is over!

I will cover my own travel expense, bring a spam can of 7.62x54r and offer a fresh shoulder to replace the bruised one you are now using.

When I was in the Army there was a $1,000,000 reward for the person that could provide the first working example of the Dragunov.  They were being used by two man Soviet sniper teams and were never turned over to the NVA or VC.  It was not until the Soviet/Afgan war that the U.S. government got their hands on one of these rifles and found it was not the wonder weapon they had anticipated.

The PSL is one of the mythological weapons of my youth.  It was like Author's Excaliber or a German King Tiger tank.  I spent a full year wondering if someone was looking at me through one of those Russian scopes.     

The soviets had done the same thing with the AK and we did not know exactly what it was between 1947 and 1956.

----------


## Rick

See? I always knew there was something about you I liked. Not many would volunteer on such a dangerous mission. Why, just crossing the river into Indiana is enough to make a person dizzy. You'll be pleased to know that I am putting a butt pad on it. Buying military surplus or surplus like weapon should be proof enough that a guy has some gears slipping but I'm not so long gone that I would intentionally do myself harm by putting that thing against my shoulder and pulling the trigger. Not without something to cushion the blow. 

Yes, I bought the danged variable scope, too. Cheap stuff just has my name written all over it.

BZ - I know you'll be pleased as punch to learn that I found mags that were much cheaper. $37.25 (hangs head). But!!! They came with the pouch! I got a package deal! That should account for something. Right? Yes, my name is on expensive stuff, too, it seems. 

Now I have to find a bipod, camo rag, oh, yeah, gillie suit. Gotta have that. Drag bag, flip up scope covers, cleaning kit, spare cleaning rod, scope cover, bayonet.......Is there no end?

----------


## Rick

Okay, guys. Listen up. Girls, go read a book or something. Time for man talk. You guys will be so proud of me. 

My anniversary is a couple of weeks away. 

My wife says wouldn't you like to go away for the week-end. 

I said, sure. I was sort of thinking we might buy his and hers rifles and go to the range that day but, yeah, going away for the week-end is good. (weird look from wife). 

She says I don't need a rifle. I have a weapon that's all I want. 

I said, Oh, yeah. But I was thinkin' a pink rifle for you. (another weird look)

She says, ARE YOUR READY FOR THIS? WAIT. IT'S COMING..........You can buy one for you if you want but I don't want one. (weird look from me)

Is that just the best or what?! You gotta love a woman like that. I didn't even have to ask!!!!!

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, sometime it just isn't worth it to poke the crazy guy.....just don't make eye contact and keep moving.
Sounds like she has you figured out...LOL, you just don't know it yet....LOL
Happy anniversary....

----------


## crashdive123

I love the way they often make it sound like it was their idea.  We get giddy for awhile, and then realize there is no use in disagreeing when the conversation starts "Since you got that (rifle, pistol, knife, backpack, stove, flashlight, tent, canteen, lantern, etc.), I think I should get......"

----------


## kyratshooter

> She says, ARE YOUR READY FOR THIS? WAIT. IT'S COMING..........You can buy one for you if you want but I don't want one. (weird look from me)
> 
> Is that just the best or what?! You gotta love a woman like that. I didn't even have to ask!!!!!


It's a trick Rick!!!

Been there, heard the same thing!  

Bought a $300 shotgun that wound up costing me $2,500 in "but you got a gun" purchases!

That was the first wife.  She once tried to pull the same thing over a new chain saw and I called a hault on anything that did not look like a household appliance!  One chain saw might equil one new vaccum cleaner but it does not equil new shoes and dresses!

----------


## Rick

You mean the other shoe may drop?! Man, I hadn't figured on that. They all must be former KGB or something. They were trained someplace I'm positive of that.

----------


## kyratshooter

> They all must be former KGB or something. They were trained someplace I'm positive of that.


They all belong to a secret society that has been in existance since the dawn of time.  Mothers induct their daughters and the training is done at slumber parties and giggle sessions starting at age 4.  

Sometimes they will hunt and fish with Dad until they are 14-15 but one day you will pass a parking lot and realize your daughter is having a flat tire on her car changed by a young man, when you know she can do it herself.  He!!, she helped you rebuild the engine!

Then the poor sap follows her home to make sure she gets there all right.

----------


## Rick

Wait a minute! You mean my wife knew how to change that tire? Why of all the...Wait. That might have been a wagon wheel. I've been around a long time.

----------


## bobzilla

You're married?Forget about Able Ammo,Atlantic Firearms..........I could be an implicated...........OMG!

This guy named Bobzilla talked me into it.................

----------


## hunter63

Actually, they teach "wife" tactics in high school....
Nagging ...101
Bi**ing and Complaining......202
Advanced Passive /Aggressive guilting......303 w/higher education credits.
Switch-a-roo...(what you will be dealing with)....extra credit...404

Actually the best defense is simply:
1) Tell her you love her and mean it, every morning.nite
2) Just say 'I sorry" every morning...Might not have done anything wrong...yet,.... but you will.
3) Just say , "Yes, Dear, your are right, I'm wrong".
4) Non-committal grunt, to be used at all other times.


Hope she doesn't see this....LOL

----------


## Rick

The cleaning kit and three piece rod arrived today. Even it is packed in cosmoline. Where do they store this stuff to make it smell so bad?

----------


## crashdive123

You don't want to know.

----------


## hunter63

Well, It's gotta work, when you can have a rifle from 1923 with no rust......But on a hot day, in the back of the truck, stuff still weeps out.
Worst was a Yugo SKS, even the bolt and spring was just stuffed with it.

----------


## Rick

Surplus Rifleman's Creed

      This is my cosmoline encased rifle. There are many like it, but this one is mine.
My rifle will be my best friend once it is cleaned. Not even my best friend will help me clean it. 
It is my life and it will take me the rest of my life to clean all the cosmoline out of it. 
I must master it as I must master my life and before the cosmoline masters me.
My rifle, without me, is useless. Without my rifle, I am useless. At the moment we are both useless. 
I  must fire my rifle true. I must shoot straighter than my enemy who is  trying to kill me. I must shoot him before he shoots me. 
I must clean all the cosmoline out of it before I can shoot anyone. 
I will...

My rifle and myself know that what counts in this war is not the  rounds we fire, the noise of our burst, nor the smoke we make. We know  that it is the ability to clean this stinkin' cosmoline then the hits that count. We will hit...

My rifle is human, even as I, because it is my life. Thus, I will  learn it as a brother. I will learn its weaknesses, its strength, its  parts, its accessories, its sights and its barrel. I will ever guard it  against the ravages of weather and damage as I will ever guard my legs,  my arms, my eyes and my heart against damage. I will keep my rifle clean  and ready. We will become part of each other. Right after I clean out this @#$# cosmoline. We will...

Before God, I swear this creed. My rifle and myself are the  defenders of my country. We are the masters of our enemy. We are the  saviors of my life.

So be it, until victory is America's and there is no enemy, but peace!

A little help here?

----------


## hunter63

Sure, send it up here, I'll clean it for you,....might take a year or so........any thing to help out a buddy.....
"This is my rifle, this is my gun, one if for shooting and one is for fun......."

----------


## Rick

I finished cleaning the cleaning kit. Isn't that an oxymoron? Shouldn't a cleaning kit, by it's very name, be clean?

----------


## Rick

Bobzilla - Do you have the 4x Russian scope on yours? My cleaning kit came with a yellow lens cover for the Russian scope and I don't have the scope and don't need the cover.

----------


## Rick

Hi, I'm Rick. I'm a surplus weapons addict. 

Yeah, I know, I know. It's a sickness. (hangs head) I bought two, count 'em two, Walther P1s today. I received dispensation for the rifle now I have to figure out how to make the rifle and two handguns become one in her eyes. This is gonna be ugly. (Hand selected of course).

http://www.classicarms.us/firearms.htm

----------


## Rick

I have often posted links to Steve's Pages for military manuals but many may not realize that he also has equally great link to manuals for weapons, flashlights, metal detectors, optics, cameras and reloading tools. As always, take only what you need and mind his bandwidth. And if you like what you see consider making a donation to help him defer costs. 

http://www.stevespages.com/page7b.htm

You might also be interested in his reloading page. 

http://stevespages.com/table1.html

----------


## kyratshooter

It falls under the "single purchase" clause Rick.  They came as a unit as a single expendeture.  

Do not show them to her!  As long as you keep your mouth shut they will blend into the contents of the gun safe and not be noticed.

At one time my basic gun trading gear included a can of black wallmart spray paint.  Any single shot shotgun, cheap .22 or knickaround rifle got the black paint before it came home.  I never had to explain anything.  As far as the x-wife was concerned they were "just the old black gun" I always had with me, or taken apart on the workbench.

----------


## Sparky93

Hey rick if you scroll down on that link they have M91/30 rifles starting at only *$75* !!!!!  :eyepoke: 
And every rifle comes with a bayonet, sling, and a complete accessory kit!!!
And you can order them in crates of 20!!!

Sorry, just try'n to feed the madness  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Yeah, but my wife shoots. Trust me, she knows the difference between a pistola, a rifle and a cast iron skillet. She can use any of the three with aplomb (I just wanted to use the word aplomb).

----------


## hunter63

Thanks for the site....I have this pages saved somewhere, but couldn't find it, so book marked it again.
Bad part of these newer computers, as you can save sooooooo much stuff, just don't remember where.

So, now as your latest purchase was a pair of hand guns....they do not even resemble a rifle....might be a sticky.
Best not mixing "apples and oranges " so to speak.

DW really can't tell the difference between a Mauser and a Nagant....They all look alike....so it not a problem, but pistol vs rifle.....tough sell.
Congrats and good luck!

----------


## Rick

> Hey rick if you scroll down on that link they have M91/30 rifles starting at only *$75* !!!!! 
> And every rifle comes with a bayonet, sling, and a complete accessory kit!!!
> And you can order them in crates of 20!!!


I have 3. (sigh)

----------


## Sparky93

As the not married, single guy here, just wanting some interpretacion. So if one gun euqals one "well since you bought that I get to...." does three guns equal three "well since you bought that I get to...."? And if so, are those three "well since you bought that I get to...." used at one time or srpead out over a period of time?

----------


## crashdive123

> As the not married, single guy here, just wanting some interpretacion. So if one gun euqals one "well since you bought that I get to...." does three guns equal three "well since you bought that I get to...."? And if so, are those three "well since you bought that I get to...." used at one time or srpead out over a period of time?


You are trying to apply logic.  That doesn't work here.  Some day you will understand.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I have 3. (sigh)


Three rifles or three crates?

Sparky;
as the unmarried single guy you are not privy to the concept normally refered too as "female logic".  According to female logic the "rules" apply only to the male gender, they can be applied at will and they are subject to change at any time.  This means that THEY can purchse at any time as a "necessity" but males can purchase only with permission.  

One "You got ....." is used indefinately until she forgets what you got.

You get a second purchase when she forgets what it was that "you got" last time.  

"You got that thing." is not acceptable as colateral purchase power.  They have to be able to name the thing.

This means you NEVER buy a hobbie car.  It stays in the driveway and reminds her of its existance every day.  A gun goes out of sight and is eventually forgotten.

----------


## Rick

Oh, God. The hobby car. I finally had to get rid of it. She always pointed to the drive way and referred to it as, "That thing you bought". I lied and told her I made a profit on it.

----------


## Sparky93

Note to self:
Buy hobby car pre marriage....

----------


## Rick

That's doesn't work either. Once you are married there will be her stuff and junk. That's it.

----------


## Sparky93

My grandpa said before he got married he had a 65 mustang and a 69 plymouth cuda. After marriage his cars went downhill his next few cars were two vw beetles and a pinto with a 10' wip antenna....

----------


## finallyME

When I buy something big, like a gun, I have to give the misses the same amount of money as my purchase.  Last time it was a camera and my 30-06.  The cool thing is that I get to use the camera as well.  I am planning on buying my wife a $500 sewing machine, and a $800 camera.  That should be good for a few firearms.  And, I will also get to use the sewing machine (for gear making) and the camera also.  Hopefully she doesn't figure this out.

----------


## Sparky93

> When I buy something big, like a gun, I have to give the misses the same amount of money as my purchase.  Last time it was a camera and my 30-06.  The cool thing is that I get to use the camera as well.  I am planning on buying my wife a $500 sewing machine, and a $800 camera.  That should be good for a few firearms.  And, I will also get to use the sewing machine (for gear making) and the camera also.  Hopefully she doesn't figure this out.


I think I'm going have to start taking notes, I like your reverse cycoligy technique...... (jotting down notes on small note pad....)

----------


## bobzilla

> Bobzilla - Do you have the 4x Russian scope on yours? My cleaning kit came with a yellow lens cover for the Russian scope and I don't have the scope and don't need the cover.


Mine came with the Russian 4x,but was replaced promptly after shooting it a few times,3x9 now,thanks anyway Rick,cleaning off the cosmoline on a SKS should get you a purple heart,the bolt cut me twice!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Rick...two things....

...first, you're gonna love the PSL. Lots of fun.

Second...do a little shopping, on-line. You can find deals for a pouch with 4 mags, for around $100.

Oh, wait....make that three things.
Third....do some reading online. Most people who play with PSL's say that you should shoot light ball ammo, and not heavy ball ammo through a PSL. (Something about the heavy creating more pressure than the PSL can handle.)

----------


## Beans

> You are trying to apply logic.  That doesn't work here.  *Some day you will understand*.


Nope neither he or I will never understand. Just about the time you think you understand, you realize that you are still behind the curve and really don't have a clue.

Sometimes my wife has a conversation going on inside her head and somewhere during that conversation she lets me in on it , then expects me to know what went on before,  Her sister, who is a RN, laughs and say she has done the same thing.

 I just sit there without a clue what she is talking about. 

Sometimes she tells me aren't you listening, I told you BLA, BLA, BlA and she hasn't said a word out loud.

----------


## Rick

> Rick...two things....
> 
> ...first, you're gonna love the PSL. Lots of fun.
> 
> Second...do a little shopping, on-line. You can find deals for a pouch with 4 mags, for around $100.
> 
> Oh, wait....make that three things.
> Third....do some reading online. Most people who play with PSL's say  that you should shoot light ball ammo, and not heavy ball ammo through a  PSL. (Something about the heavy creating more pressure than the PSL can  handle.)


Brother, if it's one thing I know how to do it's accessorize. I should have a line of Fedex buys at my door for the next two weeks delivering PSL and P1 "stuff". 

You're way old. You won't find the pouch and 4 mags for $100 anymore. Not even close. But, yeah, they're on the way. Did you know the PSL mags will fit an open top M14 pouch? Cool huh? Yeah, they're on the way. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

She bought the part about buying them for the grandkids. She mentioned something about earrings but you know how hard of hearing I am.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Brother, if it's one thing I know how to do it's accessorize. I should have a line of Fedex buys at my door for the next two weeks delivering PSL and P1 "stuff". 
> 
> You're way old. You won't find the pouch and 4 mags for $100 anymore. Not even close. But, yeah, they're on the way. Did you know the PSL mags will fit an open top M14 pouch? Cool huh? Yeah, they're on the way. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> She bought the part about buying them for the grandkids. She mentioned something about earrings but you know how hard of hearing I am.


 Dang...they are getting harder to find. (But check here.)

http://centerfiresystems.com/dragunov_mags.aspx

----------


## Rick

Where the @#$# were you when I was ordering those?! I bookmarked it. I'll probably need it since the blasted things are so prone to canoe accidents. I'll lay even money none of it makes it across the lake.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Where the @#$# were you when I was ordering those?! I bookmarked it. I'll probably need it since the blasted things are so prone to canoe accidents. I'll lay even money none of it makes it across the lake.


 LOL...sorry about that. Around here, the construction business is in the toilet, pretty bad. I had to shut down my business, and I got a job driving trucks, long distance. I don't have a laptop and internet service in my truck.......yet. LOL So, for now, I just pop in when I'm at home. (Weekends.)

----------


## Rick

Oh, man. I'm sorry to hear that but I'm glad you found something else. Hopefully, things will pick back up for you. My dad drove for 35 years give or take. I think he'd still be driving if he hadn't gotten sick. But he's probably doing long haul in Heaven for all I know. He loved it that much that's for sure. I road with him from the time he had to pick up and put me in the seat. Yeah, I was probably 28 then. I was a load but he was a pretty strong guy. I really do hope things pick up for you.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Oh, man. I'm sorry to hear that but I'm glad you found something else. Hopefully, things will pick back up for you. My dad drove for 35 years give or take. I think he'd still be driving if he hadn't gotten sick. But he's probably doing long haul in Heaven for all I know. He loved it that much that's for sure. I road with him from the time he had to pick up and put me in the seat. Yeah, I was probably 28 then. I was a load but he was a pretty strong guy. I really do hope things pick up for you.


 Thanks, but don't feel bad for me. Things haven't gone the way that I would like, but I'm doing just fine. (I guess it's that survivor thing. LOL) I feel bad for the people who don't have the options, that I have managed to keep open.

 Besides.....I come from a family of truck drivers. They all think that I have gone back to my roots. LOL

----------


## Rick

Yeah, me, too. It's funny how they think that way. My grandfather (mom's dad) was an original Teamster. He starting hauling with a team and a wagon and was a member of the union when it formed. My dad was a Teamster the whole time he drove and I have a withdrawal card from the union after driving for about a year. I have an uncle and two cousins that drove so it's kind of a family affair with us, too.

----------


## Rick

Back on post 53 I said that M14 pouches would fit the mags for the PSL. I had read it on the internet so I knew it was true. I ordered a couple of double pouches and they arrived today. Guess what? They don't fit. I'm beginning to have my doubts about everything I read on the internet. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

In any case, the pouches were just millimeters short of fitting. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

After looking the pouch over I realized that two seams on each side were "decorative" seams designed to square off the pouch and were not necessary to keep the pouch together. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I took a utility knife and began to remove this thread from both front edges of the pouch. If you decide to do this go slow. If you cut the fabric your mom will probably be sympathetic. I doubt that Condor will be. You can turn the pouch almost inside out to reach the difficult seam where the molle straps are sewn. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Once you release the seam on both front edges the PSL magazine will fit perfectly right side up or upside down whichever you prefer. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The next thing you need to do is retie the retaining cord. With the factory knot it's just too snug to work with. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

As you can see I slid the knot as close to the end as I could. 

Here's a shot of the double pouch completed. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And a pic of all four ready to go. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Love the determination......This is gonna work.....This is gonna work...If it don't work, I'm gonna make it work...."cause I ain't sending them back, the interweb ins never wrong, so it's gotta work....

Cool conversion, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Rick

I bought something last week and my wife asked me if it was the right one. I told her, "No, but you know me. I made it work." (shrug)

----------


## Winter

When's the rifle showing up.

----------


## crashdive123

Whenever it does ---- I predict a canoe accident shortly after it's arrival. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I'm going to call Friday. I ordered the P1's after the PSL so I'm just gonna wait until all of them show up. I've checked the canoe over to make certain it's in tip top shape for the trip over the lake. You can never be too careful.

----------


## BENESSE

> I'm going to call Friday. I ordered the P1's after the PSL so I'm just gonna wait until all of them show up. I've checked the canoe over to make certain it's in tip top shape for the trip over the lake. You can never be too careful.


And the chewing gum plugging that hole on the bottom should work just fine. :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

Chewing gum? Are you kidding me? That's an extremely dangerous thing to do and I would never promote such as act. Besides, I use roofing tar and gasoline.

----------


## BENESSE

No wonder it's worked so well.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

Every time I look at the title of the thread I think - why is he buying a Roman Polanski rifle?

----------


## Rick

Another long story. It all started back in the 60's...wait....what?

----------


## bobzilla

How does the ballistics compare to the .308,I can't find any 7.62x54r data,mine shots pretty similar to a .308 out to 300 yds.
Hope yours isn't caked in cosmoline,I just bought another SKS and it's a chore cleaning it up,I wonder if Don's Guns in Indy carry's Cetme's,my next acquistion?

----------


## Rick

I don't know. I don't have any dealing with Don's. I deal with Robby's Bullseye in Kokomo. 

"Hey! I don't want to make any money folks. I just love to sell guns." - Don

----------


## Rick

Well, I have the three piece cleaning rod for the PSL along with the other assorted items. The PSL mag pouch that holds 4 mags also has a storage pocket with a sleeve to hold the three rods along with the other assorted items. Since I'm not using the vintage pouch I needed something to store the three rods in along with the other assorted items. I took a piece of 3/4 inch copper pipe and cut it to length. I soldered an end cap on one end and left the cap on the other end loose. The 3/4 copper pipe protects the three rods and other assorted items from damage. You can toss it in your backpack and don't have to worry about anything getting bent or lost. Oh, yeah, other assorted items, too.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Some of you may be asking.....what is a PSL, and why does Rick want one.
Here's your answer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Noo2...eature=related

----------


## Rick

Blondie said, "Hey Rick. Come here." Then she put her arm around me and said, "Blah, blah, Vegas, blah, blah," I don't know what she said and it really doesn't matter. All I know is I now own three new firearms including that PSL she was holding and I can't find my American Express.

----------


## BENESSE

That thang she was shooting seems to have some major recoil.
Is that really how it is or is it her technique?
(shut up 2d! :Glare: )

----------


## Rick

I could be wrong but I don't think the 7.62 was designed with the human anatomy in mind. Instead, it was put to good use scattering thousands of Chinese during the Boxer Rebellion. (It seems Chinese like Jocky and the government was handing out boxers). The Russians put 10 or 12 thousand soldiers on shore and when the Chinese were faced with being shot with that round they requested a 10 minute head start (which is the reason every Chinese restaurant to this day responds with "10 minute". ) Little did they realize that the bayonet on the Mosin can reach out a good 15 or 20 minutes so it was of little use. The Russians, on the other hand, coined a special phrase after firing the 7.62 X 54R the first time.   Святейшее дерьмо! You'll have to translate it on your own. I can't post it here. But having shot the 7.62 x 54 I whole heartedly agree.

----------


## BENESSE

Be that as it may...I was asking an honest question.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That thang she was shooting seems to have some major recoil.
> Is that really how it is or is it her technique?
> (shut up 2d!)


 It really isn't bad. The 7.62 x54R is a fairly powerful round, but the PSL, being a semi-automatic and having some weight absorbs a lot of the recoil.

 It's a cream-puff, compared to the Mosin 91-30's that you hear us talking about. (Same round, but the 91-30 is a bolt action. (It doesn't absorb the recoil.)

 I would say that the PSL has less "felt" recoil, than just about any shotgun.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That thang she was shooting seems to have some major recoil.
> Is that really how it is or is it her technique?
> (shut up 2d!)


 Oh, wait.....

answer #2....she's just used to exaggerating, for her boyfriends benefit. LOL

----------


## Rick

It was a horrible day. Just horrible. What are are odds that yet another canoe accident would happen? I'm starting to believe in the Hoosier Rectangle (the Triangle thingy is taken). Anyway, some good news is that there were some photographers around and there may have been some pictures taken just prior to the sinking. I'll make some calls and see if I can get them posted tomorrow. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

One of the P1s was made in 79 and the other in 82. Both look like new weapons. I was really pleased. The bores in both are spotless, shiny and with nice rifling. The PSL was in really good shape, too. A couple of swipes through the barrel and it was clean. Just a hand cleaning on the gas tube. I think I did okay...until I started across the lake.

----------


## kyratshooter

> How does the ballistics compare to the .308,I can't find any 7.62x54r data,mine shots pretty similar to a .308 out to 300 yds.


Russian round goes 150 gn fmj=2850 fps   This is the light ball loading most common on the surplus market.

Nato 7.62x51 has 150fmj=2800fps

Balistically the two are identical for all purposes.  The felt recoil of the MN 91/30 is due to stock shape.

Gosh Rick, you just can't keep a good canoe!  I hope you had your flotation device, or at least a zip lock to fill with hot air!

----------


## Rick

Almost the same thing. I had beans for lunch. Hard to keep your head above water, though.

----------


## Rick

As luck would have it, there was a gentleman taking pictures the day the canoe went down. He was kind enough to send me some snaps. Sure wish I hadn't lost those guns. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Hey, cool, that will get the juices flowing.......(I have to look away now).....

----------


## Winter

P-38's too, why you little....

It's a nice looking rifle.

----------


## crashdive123

Mighty fine new additions to the collection that already sits at the bottom of the lake.

----------


## Rick

I'll bet some dang fish is doing range trials. There's all sorts of ammo lost in the lake, too.

I have a bipod that will be in this week. For the rifle of course. I'm all jiggy with excitement. I'll just walk to the edge of the lake and give it a big chuck so it can be with the rifle.

----------


## BENESSE

There needs to be a whole new category here...GUN PORN.
We _all_ know what it is, let's just cut to the chase.

----------


## crashdive123

> There needs to be a whole new category here...GUN PORN.
> We _all_ know what it is, let's just cut to the chase.


Hehehehe.  When I get a few hours I'll take a few pics.

----------


## Rick

I know we're supposed to be PG-13 but here's one naked. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sparky93

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Now you need a couple of these.

cz-52.jpg

----------


## Rick

I've looked at those. Do you think ammo will become a problem? There's nothing worse than having to throw your weapon in self-defense. Too expensive to be used as a rock.  :No:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I've looked at those. Do you think ammo will become a problem? There's nothing worse than having to throw your weapon in self-defense. Too expensive to be used as a rock.


 There is plenty of commercial ammo available, but it looks like the cheap surplus has dried up, for the time being. It probably won't be long before another big shipment comes in. Last year, people were selling tins of 1200+ rounds, for $100-$120.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

.....oh...and you can also get a 9mm barrel, for them.
(Which, of course means that you will need to get at least two. One in 7.62 x 25, and one in 9mm.) LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> .....oh...and you can also get a 9mm barrel, for them.
> (Which, of course means that you will need to get at least two. One in 7.62 x 25, and one in 9mm.) LOL


 Dang....it looks like they have dried up, too.

LOL......I may be sitting on a gold mine!

----------


## Rick

You have to get out more. By the way, did you know gas is up to .75 a gallon? That's outrageous. Why, when I was a kid......

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You have to get out more. By the way, did you know gas is up to .75 a gallon? That's outrageous. Why, when I was a kid......


 LOL...It's been longer than I realized, since I have kept up with this stuff, but sheez.......things have changed a ton, in just the last 6 months.

----------

